# sanding mop



## pixy (21 Oct 2008)

Hi guys I thought you might be interested in a mop sander I have made .On the US websited the mops are sold for $4o.oo dollars I made mine for less than a fiver and used a grinding machine my son gave me. it works great. I'm thinking of making another one with coarser abrasives to see wether it will work the same as a flexy drum sander , you never know.I have inserted a picture of it. Please exuse the stick in it but it is a picture I posted on another website for a guy in Mexico that ariginates from the UK,


----------



## Rich (21 Oct 2008)

Hi pixy, how, why and what does one use a sanding mop for?

Regards,

Rich.


----------



## big soft moose (24 Oct 2008)

sanding unusual shapes


----------



## bobble991 (28 Nov 2008)

Hi Pixy,
Any chance of a quick "how I did it" ? I would like to try it.

Thanks
Bob


----------



## pixy (28 Nov 2008)

Hi Bob You aquire some cloth backed abrasive paper, I got mine on e.bay ,mine was already about 2" wide .I actually made a template measuring 6"x2" with a 1/2"hole drilled in the middle, cut the abrasive to match the template drill a 1/2"hole through the template.Now you have all the abrasive cloth the same size.I actually used a bench grinder for the motor, stripped it down till you only have the basic motor with just nuts and washers ,then you are ready to make your sanding mop.Get your first 2 pieces of abrasives you cut in the template put them back to back first put the large washer on the spindle then do the same with another 2 pieces apply them the same way but making a cross then another two half way inbetween them. And carry on until you have used all your abrasives up.I added about 3 nylon washer at various stages of putting it all together put the last large washer on tighten the nut and you have a very inexpensive sanding mop. Just one word of warning before you use it in any finished work get a scrap piece of wood and run it on the mop to soften it or it will mark you pieces.Since making that one I have made another from a grinding machine bought from B&Q for about £13-00 this will be used for a couple of flexy sanding drums my wife has bought me for Christmas. Mal


----------



## bobble991 (30 Nov 2008)

Hi,
Thanks for that. Ill give it a try at some point soon once Ive finished with Xmas presents

Cheers
Bob


----------

